# Stampanti multifunzione supportate?

## federico

Ne conoscete? Ne possedete? Ancora non so se la scelta cadra' su una inkjet a colori o una laser in B/N, intorno ai 200 euro qualcuno di voi possiede stampanti multifunzione per le quali funziona sia la stampa sia lo scanner?

Federico

----------

## iDreamer

hp 2110 è multifunzione essendo hp dovrebbe funzionare tranquiillamente come scanner ma io personalamente la sto usando solo come stampante...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=678136#678136

----------

## codadilupo

 *linuxprinting wrote:*   

> Multifunction
> 
>     Multifunctions are generally a combination of scanner and printer, sometimes with a fax modem; they work as a copier, printer, fax machine, and scanner.
> 
>     For a working multifunction device, consider the Epson CX3200 and CX5200 (use kernel 2.4.21 or newer); or one of the HP OfficeJet or PSC devices supported by the HPOJ project such as the PSC 2150 or PSC 750. Avoid Lexmarks, Canons, and Brothers.

 

in piu' posso darti:

http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/

dal sito di HP

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Jan 13, 2005 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Quindi in linea di massima le HP PSC sono supportate sia per la scansione sia per la stampa, nella mia lista di stampanti ne ho un paio, bene, nel caso si decidesse per una a colori potrei fidarmi di queste...

Ho visto anche una samsung laser, il modello e' scx 4100 ma mi pare di capire che di questa funzioni solo la stampa.

----------

## scheggia

Uso tranquillamente una epson cx5200

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

per esperienza diretta ti posso dire che le multifunzione HP funzionano per lo piu tutte, le EPSON la RX500 (NON il modello prima).

----------

## federico

Ci sono anche laser multifunzione di fascia bassa come costo che sono supportate? Io vorrei tentare di far cadere la scelta su una laser se mi dicono che il colore non e' indispensabile.

----------

## codadilupo

riesumo questo post perché sono in travaglio. Mio padre ha deciso che vuole una stampante multifunzione. I problemi che sorgono, ora sono molteplici.

Primo problema: lui ne vorrebbe una che faccia anche da fax.: avendo una linea adsl, é possibile usare l'eventuale fax ?

secondo problema: eravamo orientati sulla hp psc1350 (che non ha il fax: un problema in meno  :Wink: )... pero'... visto che la attaccherei al server, per usarla a mo' di stampante di rete... come faccio poi a usare lo scanner attraverso il server ? non dovro' mica mettere X sul server, vero ?

Coda, che non sa che esci pigliare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Non c'è problema sane può gestire uno scanner in rete e poi se noti hpoj viene supportato in pieno pure da sane!

ehm... ti invio un esempio di configurazione per uno scanner in rete:

```

/etc/sane.d/saned

#

# saned.conf

#

# The contents of the saned.conf  file  is  a  list  of  host  names,  IP

# addresses or IP subnets (CIDR notation) that are permitted to use local

# SANE devices. IPv6 addresses must be enclosed in brackets,  and  should

# always  be specified in their compressed form.

#

# The hostname matching is not case-sensitive.

#

#scan-client.somedomain.firm

#192.168.0.1

#192.168.0.1/29

#[2001:7a8:185e::42:12]

#[2001:7a8:185e::42:12]/64

#

# NOTE: /etc/inetd.conf (or /etc/xinetd.conf) and

# /etc/services must also be properly configured to start

# the saned daemon as documented in saned(1), services(4)

# and inetd.conf(4) (or xinetd.conf(5)).

192.168.1.1/24

```

Poi 

```

/etc/sane.d/dll.conf

# inserisci il backend dello scanner

plustek

```

configura il backend dello scanner che nel mio caso è /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf

.....dunque e qui la maggiorparte della fatica è fatta.... poi bisogna configurate xinetd per essere in ascolto sulla porta di saned... e qui ecco il file nella directory xinet.d

```

service saned

{

        socket_type = stream

        protocol = tcp

        user = root

        group = scanner

        server = /usr/sbin/saned

        wait = no

        nice = 10

        only_from = localhost

        only_from = 192.168.1.0

}

```

P.S. attenzione ai diritti deve esistere il gruppo scanner e poi a seconda se configuri l'interfaccia del kernel o le libusb devi settare dei permessi... se vuoi ulteriori delucidazioni contattami  :Wink: 

P.P.S. Dunque come client se hai una macchina winzoz puoi utilizzare scanimage se invece hai linux puoi utilizzare sane, ma ricordati di configurare il file dll.conf con "net" come backend e ne file net.conf devi configurare l'ip del server su cui lo scanner è condiviso  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## iDreamer

per quando riguarda il fax.. be con l'adsl non lo puoi inviare..

ma se colleghi la multifunzina alla linea telefonica come un normale telefono o vecchio modem parallelamente all'adsl dovrebbe funzionarti..

ma la cosa migliore se vuoi inviare fax è proprio recuperare un vecchio modem/fax e usarlo come fax..

ciao

iDreamer

----------

## shev

Noi in ufficio abbiamo ricevuto da poco due brother MFC-8220, multifunzione che fa da scanner, stampante laser, fotocopiatrice, fax etc etc.

Il prodotto è spettacolare, veloce e funziona benissimo (per quanto io non ami la brother, sono rimasto favorevolmente sorpreso). Sul sito della casa madre pare esserci anche materiale relativo a linux, con driver e informazioni varie. Se vuoi fa un giretto sul sito e valuta il prodotto in questione.

----------

## lavish

Riesumo questo thread perchè sono anche io nella situazione di dover prendere una stampante multifunzione (ma non fax).

Adrebbe a servire la mia rete domestica, formata da 3 sistemi gentoo e il laptop di mio padre con windows (  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Pensavo che la situazione più comoda fosse una stampante ethernet, che dovrebbe essere OS independent (o sbaglio?), ma non sono riuscito a trovarne molte ad un prezzo accessibile (sotto i 150 euro), quindi sto valutando l'opzione hub di rete + stampante... oppure potrei connetterla al server, però essendo una macchina hardenizzata mi seccherebbe un po', anche perchè da quanto ho capito bisognerebbe usare samba per renderla utilizzabile dal client windows...

Considerate che la mia rete è formata da un router/firewall/gateway (192.168.0.1) con 4 pc connessi (192.168.0.x).

La stampante inoltre, mi servirebbe a colori, anche se non necessito di una qualità eccelsa (ma comunque eviterei il laser a questo punto)...

...mi sento un po'  perso  :Razz:  Avete qualche consiglio da darmi?

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

per quel che ne so, ti basterebbe usare cups, per sharare la stampante. Puoi anche metterla su un pc gentoo, e condividerla da li', senza toccare il server.

P.S.: io uso una HP psc1350 con soddisfazione.

Coda

----------

## lavish

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> per quel che ne so, ti basterebbe usare cups, per sharare la stampante. Puoi anche metterla su un pc gentoo, e condividerla da li', senza toccare il server.

 

Eh sì, ma il server resterebbe SEMPRE acceso, mentre i vari clients lo sarebbero "a turno"

Comunque, da quanto leggo da questo how-to, sembra che samba sia necessario... boh, alla fine potrebbe anche starci, basta che non mi appesantisca troppo la macchina :/

----------

## SilverXXX

Per condividere la stamapante con la "normale" condivisione di windows, samba è necessario. Ma mi pareva si potesse installare cups anche sotto windows.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   per quel che ne so, ti basterebbe usare cups, per sharare la stampante. Puoi anche metterla su un pc gentoo, e condividerla da li', senza toccare il server. 
> 
> Eh sì, ma il server resterebbe SEMPRE acceso, mentre i vari clients lo sarebbero "a turno"
> 
> Comunque, da quanto leggo da questo how-to, sembra che samba sia necessario... boh, alla fine potrebbe anche starci, basta che non mi appesantisca troppo la macchina :/

 

Assolutamente non vero!!! Io ho installato esclusivamente CUPS e poi utilizza la stampante da WINzozz mediante gli ESPdrivers che sono scaricabili dal sito di cups, il tutto funziona perfettamente, bisogna peò ricordarsi di scaricare sui client il driver PPD della stampante e il gioco è fatto, questo non sarebbe necessario se utilizzassi samba, ma visto che il server è hardened e utilizzare meno programmi non guasta mai  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

Salve, vorrei dei cosigli su una di quelle stampanti con scanner incorporato (utilizzabili anche come rudimentalissima fotocopiatrice)... vorrei spendere poco, possibilmente, ed avere qualcosa di buono e compatibile con linux... Ringrazio anticipatamente per i consigli ^^ 

Raffo

----------

## randomaze

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Salve, vorrei dei cosigli su una di quelle stampanti con scanner incorporato (utilizzabili anche come rudimentalissima fotocopiatrice)... vorrei spendere poco, possibilmente, ed avere qualcosa di buono e compatibile con linux... Ringrazio anticipatamente per i consigli ^^ 

 

Fatto il merge con questo thread... per trovarlo ho semplicemente scritto 'multifunzione' come stringa di ricerca e selezionato il forum italiano

EDIT: Topic spostato dal forum principale al Forum di Discussione

----------

## Raffo

@randomaze: scusa, sono stato un pirla nell'usare le keyword per la ricerca   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ercoppa

Gurada io ho un HP PSC 2355 ed è supportata abbastanza bene (driver hplip)

----------

## Raffo

quindi gentoo digerisce bene anche il collegamento usb??

----------

## ercoppa

Si la mia è attacata via usb

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ho una psc750 (e' un po' vecchiotta) pero' funziona tutto bene, scanner e stampante.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

hp psc2175 e funziona egregiamente TUTTO  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

HP PSC 1510, funziona perfettamente

Costa talment epoco che la regalano con i fustini di detersivo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

ho comprato l'altro giorno una epson stylus dx3800 con cartuccie separate ricaricabili che fa stampante fotocopiatrice e scanner. 89 e ti assicuro che avere 4 cartuccie separate e ricaricabili è una vera comodità.

per configurare cups hai bisogno della versione testing di gimp-print, il cui driver cambia nome e verrà identificato come gutenprint. la fotocopiatrice funziona anche a pc spento e lo scanner lo configuri così:

emerge -av xsane sane-backends sane-frontends con use gimp abilitate.

emerge -av iscan (che ora è in testing ma senza quello non va nulla)

poi aggiungi al gruppo scanner che si crea in automatico root e il tuo user e in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf aggiungi

epson ed epkowa.

riavvii la macchina e vedrai che tutto va. se vuoi usare iscan con gimp ln -s /usr/bin/iscan ~/.gimp-X.X/plug-ins/

se oltre a hotplug hai anche coldplug, assicurati che la epson sia spenta quando coldplug parte, altrimenti ti darà degli errori che non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere e da user non potrai far funzionare ne xsane ne iscan.

http://www.epson.it/internetLive/dctm/content/IT/it_IT/products/all_in_one_products/EIS_Product_Model_StylusDX3800_IT.inter.jsp

----------

## cloc3

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -av iscan (che ora è in testing ma senza quello non va nulla)
> 
> 

 

Esco da un incubo. La mia Epson-Stylus PHOTO RX425 torna a funzionare!

 *Nello84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi aggiungi al gruppo scanner che si crea in automatico root e il tuo user e in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf aggiungi
> 
> epson ed epkowa.
> ...

 

Ho notato che, di default, il path /proc/bus/usb/001/* è assegnato al gruppo usb, non al gruppo scanner.

Di conseguenza, senza toccare le impostazioni di udev, è sufficiente aggiungere il proprio utente al gruppo usb e non scanner.

----------

## ^Stefano^

io udev non l'ho neanche preso in considerazione....

ma se mi aggiungo al gruppo usb invece che al gruppo scanner risolvo il problema degli errori all'avvio di coldplug nel caso la stampante sia accesa?

----------

## ^Stefano^

nada...

se avvio coldplug con la stampante accesa, sia che nel gruppo usb ci sia il mio utente e/o root, ricevo sempre:

```
jslab ste # /etc/init.d/coldplug restart

 * Coldplugging input devices ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging isapnp devices ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pci devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pnp devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging usb devices ...

chown: impossibile accedere a `/proc/bus/usb/001/002': No such file or directory

chmod: impossibile accedere a `/proc/bus/usb/001/002': No such file or directory

chown: impossibile accedere a `/proc/bus/usb/001/002': No such file or directory

chmod: impossibile accedere a `/proc/bus/usb/001/002': No such file or d  [ ok ]

jslab ste #

```

con una differenza. se nel gruppo usb aggiungo il mio utente riesco ad usare iscan e xsane anche se coldplug mi da gli errori, se invece al gruppo usb non inserisco nessun utente, non riesco ad usare ne iscan ne xsane e mi prendo comunque gli errori.

soluzioni? per adesso io ho trovato solo quella di avviare la stampante dopo che ho avviato coldplug:

```
jslab ste # /etc/init.d/coldplug restart

 * Coldplugging input devices ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging isapnp devices ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pci devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging pnp devices ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Coldplugging usb devices ...                                           [ ok ]

jslab ste #

```

in questo modo riesco ad usare iscan e xsane anche da utente semplice aggiungendomi solo al gruppo scanner.

----------

## Raffo

probabilmente ora chiedo troppo... quale mi consigliate tra questi 3 modelli:

hp psc 1610 (vista a 129 ) http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/it/it/ho/WF06b/9999-10241-7363869-7363869-312731-11535561-15534177.html

Stylus DX4800 (vista a 129 )

http://www.epson.it/content/IT/it_IT/products/all_in_one_products/product_spec/EIS_Product_Specification_StylusDX4800_IT.ilocal.htm

hp Photosmart  2575 (vista a 179) http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/it/it/ho/WF05a/9999-10241-7363865-7363865-7363867-12209512.html

Grazie di tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

io sono pienamente soddisfatto della mia stylux dx3800 quindi ti consiglio la stylus dx4800.

è una multi funzione con cartuccie separate e ricaricabili.

----------

## Raffo

altri consigli?   :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

La mia ragazza ha la PSC 1610 e funziona tutto, CUPS, SANE e fotocopiatrice  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

@raffo per mia esperienza nn ho avuto mai problemi con le HP.. ho una PSC 2175 e riesco ad usare tutto: card reader, stamapnte, scanner e fotocopiatrice.. veramente una bomba.. e poi è una mano santa che le HP hanno le testine con la cartuccia (ovviamente tutti i colori separati) quindi non devi ogni anno cambiarle perchè ti si sono seccati i colori!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

ho una Brother DCP-7010L e su Linux riesco a usarla molto bene come stampante, anche se per installarla c'è voluto un po' e i driver a disposizione sono per la DCP-7010.

Ho delle questioni da porre e chiedo consigli:

Ho sia l'interfaccia parallela che quella USB: uso quella parallela. Mi consigliate di usare quella USB?

Non riesco a condividere la mia Brother tramite samba, sebbene sia configurata allo stesso modo della mia HP DeskJet 690C che funziona benissimo

Non so come fare per usarla anche come scanner (sotto winsozz, funziona come tale anche usando la porta parallela)

Che faccio apro un nuovo topic?   :Laughing:  

Se dovessi "eliminare" il collegamento parallelo, pensate che avrei problemi nel setup? Alla fine penso sia sufficiente rimuovere tale stampante da cups tramite l'interfaccia web e fare una installazione ex-novo con gli stessi drivers.

----------

## lordalbert

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ne conoscete? Ne possedete? Ancora non so se la scelta cadra' su una inkjet a colori o una laser in B/N, intorno ai 200 euro qualcuno di voi possiede stampanti multifunzione per le quali funziona sia la stampa sia lo scanner?
> 
> Federico

 

con 119€ ho comprato una laser B/N della Samsung, stampante scanner e fotocopiatrice. Ho avuto altre stampanti samsung e mi sono sempre trovato benissimo!

EDIT: ops, ho notato solo dopo che la discussione è vecchissima...

----------

